# Ciao ciao pannocchione



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2014)

Che non è Occhiverdi.
Manco sono sicura che abbia il pannocchione.
la merda mrgreen mi ha illuso con la notizia della singletudine e poi...
Vabbè.
Pazienza.
me ne farò una ragione.

Ma parliamo del mio amico.
Il vero pannocchione. Vero nel senso che l'ho visto. Ormai non compro più a scatola chiusa.
:mrgreen:

Morale.
Ridiamo troppo quando siamo insieme.
Ma ridiamo di brutto.
Non che non ci sia quella sottile vena erotica ma...
No.
Siamo due kreti. Troppo kreti.
Cioè.
Non so nemmeno come spiegarlo.
C'è troppo cameratismo. Lui mi vede troppo uomo. Io lo vedo troppo pannocc...hem...troppo "fratello".
Una situazione un po' paradossale.
Lui mi piace. Io piaccio a lui.
Però.
E' questo però che stona.
Ne abbiamo parlato e abbiamo convenuto che no. 
Scopare sarebbe...sarebbe...



:unhappy:


beh.
Ciao


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

hahahahahahahah muoiooooooo


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Certo che come te le fai tu le pippe mentali non se le fa nessuno...

va bè chissenefrega


----------



## Principessa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Perchè "ciao ciao"? Di solito si dice per dire addio!  A me pare proprio che ce stai a pensà....... sotto sotto.....


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9590 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che come te le fai tu le pippe mentali non se le fa nessuno...
> 
> va bè chissenefrega


Veramente le pippe sono state più sue che mie. 
Nel senso che lui ha 
Buttato fuori alcune perplessità e io non ho potuto fare altro che dargli ragione.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao fammi capire bene hai a disposizione un pannocchione assurdo :carneval: E la buttate sul ridere ?!?!:singleeye: Ah però potrebbe diventare un ottimo amico :sonar: Ah sto punto chiedigli se conosce un pannocchino più funzionale al tuo scopo :carneval:


----------



## Innominata (1 Febbraio 2014)

E' il problema delle stimmate! Confessa.

Comunque chiamalo Penny (che è come si pronuncia Panny, diminutivo di Pann...ehm...)


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2014)

Principessa;bt9591 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè "ciao ciao"? Di solito si dice per dire addio!  A me pare proprio che ce stai a pensà....... sotto sotto.....


No davvero. Lo scriverei tranquillamente. 
Sono contenta così. Il sesso non avrebbe aggiunto nulla al nostro rapporto. 
Non era necessario. 
E sono molto contenta che lui la pensi esattamente come me. 
C e anche da dire che io vivo il sesso extra in maniera molto rouge.. E quello che mi da la carica infatti non ho mai avuto trombamici proprio perché le sfere sono molto diverse. 
Che vi devo dire... A si. 
Oggi ho visto man. 
Mimchia. 
A momenti ho un infarto. 
Appena ho tempo scrivo. 
Mmmhhhh


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2014)

Innominata;bt9594 ha detto:
			
		

> E' il problema delle stimmate! Confessa.
> 
> Comunque chiamalo Penny (che è come si pronuncia Panny, diminutivo di Pann...ehm...)


Non è più necessario trovargli un nome. 
Come super amico va benissimo pannocchione. 
Tanto non ne scriverò più. 
Qui scrivo la mia doppia vita da amante super rouge..... 
Dovrei almeno... 



Cazzo. 
Faremo la fame letteraria mi sa.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fiammetta;bt9593 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao fammi capire bene hai a disposizione un pannocchione assurdo :carneval: E la buttate sul ridere ?!?!:singleeye: Ah però potrebbe diventare un ottimo amico :sonar: Ah sto punto chiedigli se conosce un pannocchino più funzionale al tuo scopo :carneval:


Il problema è che lui è già un ottimo amico.
 E vedo prima quello del pannocchione.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9592 ha detto:
			
		

> Veramente le pippe sono state più sue che mie.
> Nel senso che lui ha
> Buttato fuori alcune perplessità e io non ho potuto fare altro che dargli ragione.


scusa ciccia non volevo offenderti voleva essere
una battuta scherzos. Chisses da una very drunk


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9598 ha detto:
			
		

> scusa ciccia non volevo offenderti voleva essere
> una battuta scherzos. Chisses da una very drunk


Ma nooooo!
Non mi sono offesa!
Sono con il cell tra treni. Pioggia e maniaci che mi chiedono se sono sola e robe varie.
In più non riesco ad avere un rapportodecentw ne xcon la tastiera delnsamsung ne con quelladel huawei. Ma tragedia con stile  smartphone di merda. E sono pure senza fumo.
CAZZO!


----------

